# Presenting Documents: Barcode Separators



## Alexr1993 (Sep 17, 2016)

I am really confused!!!!

My wife and I will be submitting our documents in Peru for the UK Spouse Visa and noticed on the Spanish version of the VFS Global Peru site, it asks that applicants organise their documents using barcode Seperators.

This is how it looks (I found an English version online, but the one on the website is in Spanish):

https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/brazil/pdf/Barcode-Separators-for-applicants-Bogota-DMC.pdf

I've never even heard of barcode Seperators before I stumbled across this, so my questions are the following:

1. I have all my documents separated out into an original stack and copy stack. Am I supposed to combine them together and place the relevant barcode seperator over the copied document?

2. There seems be a limited amount of Seperators, i.e nothing for accomodation, does this just go under 'additional documents'??

3. Should I print off the version in English or Spanish? 


Sorry for the long post, I've just never even heard of these things before and it states on the website for the applicant to "arrange prior to the appointment"!?!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Alexr1993 said:


> I am really confused!!!!
> 
> My wife and I will be submitting our documents in Peru for the UK Spouse Visa and noticed on the Spanish version of the VFS Global Peru site, it asks that applicants organise their documents using barcode Seperators.
> 
> ...


1) I'd combine the original and copy into one stack, with originals on top and copy behind and that barcode separator on top of the originals. 

In regards to the "other" documents not affected by the barcode thingey, I'd still put all of the originals together and place them on top of the copies, with the copies in the same order as the originals. 

2) yes. Put accommodation info in the "Additional Documents" section. 

3) I should think either or would suffice (it's your choice). Since not all people applying through the Bogota office may necessarily speak English, it makes sense that a Spanish version is provided. Conversely, not all applicants speak Spanish, so an English version is provided as well. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Alexr1993 (Sep 17, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 1) I'd combine the original and copy into one stack, with originals on top and copy behind and that barcode separator on top of the originals.
> 
> In regards to the "other" documents not affected by the barcode thingey, I'd still put all of the originals together and place them on top of the copies, with the copies in the same order as the originals.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response WestCoastCanadianGirl, but looking more into this, I'm getting even more confused!

I am unsure as to whether these Barcode Seperators are only for copies or are they for originals too? 

From what I found online, it suggests that supporting documents documents are scanned into UKVI's system at the visa application centre, but no documents are officially sent to Sheffield - or just this just mean that you send the originals, not copies?

The link below is for VFS Brazil. I'm not sure whether this has the same rules as Peru, but it says "you dont have to leave any documents at the visa application center except your current passport"

https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/brazil/english/pdf/Barcode_Separators_instruction_Revised.pdf


I'm really worried about how I'm supposed to be organising this, does anyone know whether documents are now scanned rather than sent?


----------



## Alexr1993 (Sep 17, 2016)

Joppa/Nyclon, do you know if they've changed the rules in terms of how applications are no words submitted?


----------



## Marzy789 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi, 

My partner had her biometrics appointment for a fiance via at the VAC in Rio de Janeiro on Feb 15th.

She didn't take the barcode separators as we were confused if they applied to our application as the vfs website still states that settlement visas are sent physically to Bogota and we figured these were for the non settlement applications that the website says are scanned. 

At her appointment they asked if she had them and when she said no they provided her with the separators and all the documents were scanned and returned to her, they only kept her passport. 

She was told the process changed in December 2016 and now all applications from rio and sao Paulo are scanned. As you are also being processed through the Bogota office it could be be the same for you? 

I was pretty stressed by this as I thought a mistake had been made but the staff there told her the process recently changed and they will be updating the website in due course. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheNWRA (Feb 20, 2017)

Marzy789 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had her biometrics appointment for a fiance via at the VAC in Rio de Janeiro on Feb 15th.
> 
> ...


It might be too late for you to answer this, but I have a question regarding the barcode separators and incidentally, Rio will be the VAC they're taken too. It's very confusing and there is a lot of conflicting information around on their site.

Do you know if you had any documents that had content (e.g. bank statements) that were printed on both sides of the A4 and was this a problem? My issue is this - the barcodes (if you go on the vfsglobal.co.uk/brazil website and search for the barcode separators instruction revised pdf you should find it

I think I understand how it works with the Barcode Separators, it is just used to split up the application into more sensible sections

The instructions on the first page and then some under each section say a couple of things though - 

_The bundle of supporting documents which you decide to sort out will be scanned into
UKVI’s system, and the documents will be given back to you at the moment of your
submission. You will not need to leave any documents at the Visa Application Centre,
besides your current passport
_ - Fine I get that.

_Photocopies can be submitted, but they must be clear and legible
_ - but conventional wisdom on the visa application process, even stated above, says that you should have the originals and have the copy. There'd be no point surely having two copies if it is just all sent to Sheffield electronically?

Basically it is really confusing. The main questions are

1) Do you need all the documents to be on one-side of A4. e.g you couldn't submit a bank statement with it printed on both sides of A4 (that was what I was posted by the bank). I called the UKVI and she said she thought not

2) Could I just send photocopies, separated with the barcode separators and everything be okay?

3) Do I need two of everything, especially now as I'm sending photocopies?

I guess it is different now in South America and other places now they are sending stuff electronically. It means there is less reason to have the originals there if they are just sending it to the UK anyway?


----------



## Alexr1993 (Sep 17, 2016)

Marzy789 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had her biometrics appointment for a fiance via at the VAC in Rio de Janeiro on Feb 15th.
> 
> ...




Oh thank you for this, We have our biometric appointment next week so this is useful.

Did they send the originals though?? 

I don't know how they can possibly scan every document copy within the 15 min biometrics timeframe, do they just scan the important photocopies and then send all the originals? Or they just sent a passport and nothing else???


----------



## Marzy789 (Oct 17, 2016)

TheNWRA said:


> It might be too late for you to answer this, but I have a question regarding the barcode separators and incidentally, Rio will be the VAC they're taken too. It's very confusing and there is a lot of conflicting information around on their site.
> 
> Do you know if you had any documents that had content (e.g. bank statements) that were printed on both sides of the A4 and was this a problem? My issue is this - the barcodes (if you go on the vfsglobal.co.uk/brazil website and search for the barcode separators instruction revised pdf you should find it
> 
> ...


Hi there,

1) We had some documents that were double sided and the staff member there told my partner that the scanner took images from both sides of the paper.

2) We took all originals to the appointment as we were expecting that the package would be sent physically to an ECO in Bogota. Even if I knew about this beforehand I would still have taken originals, but that's maybe just me.

3) Again, as we thought they were physically sending our documents we had copies of everything where we wanted originals returned to us. These proved useless anyway as they just scanned the originals and returned them at the time, so she came back with the copies too.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Marzy789 (Oct 17, 2016)

Alexr1993 said:


> Oh thank you for this, We have our biometric appointment next week so this is useful.
> 
> Did they send the originals though??
> 
> I don't know how they can possibly scan every document copy within the 15 min biometrics timeframe, do they just scan the important photocopies and then send all the originals? Or they just sent a passport and nothing else???



Hiya,

They didn't send any of our supporting documents away physically, everything was scanned at her appointment. I think it lasted about twenty minutes or so, including the biometrics part. They just had her sit and wait while everything scanned in, and then they took the biometrics and she was done.

The only thing they kept was her passport, all our other documents were scanned and returned to her at the time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alexr1993 (Sep 17, 2016)

Marzy789 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> They didn't send any of our supporting documents away physically, everything was scanned at her appointment. I think it lasted about twenty minutes or so, including the biometrics part. They just had her sit and wait while everything scanned in, and then they took the biometrics and she was done.
> 
> ...



Ohh I never knew! So I guess it should be faster as the documents should supposedly get scanned directly to the Uk rather than Bogata....

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TheNWRA (Feb 20, 2017)

Marzy789 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 1) We had some documents that were double sided and the staff member there told my partner that the scanner took images from both sides of the paper.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, that's a weight off my mind. Much appreciated. Good luck with the application!


----------

